# Krausen, Then Nothing After 2 Days?



## Crunched (11/10/08)

Pitched a S-04 in an extract brew the other day, then had a great krausen formed after about 6 hours. Now, 3 days later, the krausen has disappeared and the surface of the wort is clean. What happened? Surely it can't be finished - SG is currently 1016 (OG was 1042).

I pitched the yeast in the wort when it was a little warmer than I would have liked - about 26*C - would this have caused this cease in fermentation? Or is fermentation continuing, just no krausen??

Should I pitch another packet?


----------



## wambesi (11/10/08)

Fermentation can be over quite quick with warmer temps.
The reading seems a little high still but it may well be finished.

Check again in a day or two to see if the readings are the same, if so bottle.
I wouldn't recommend another yeast, maybe a gentle swirl if anything but it isn't too far of the mark.
I have had some brews finish a little higher sometimes.


----------



## teitan (11/10/08)

I had the same problem as well but mine was 2 days! i had never used s-04 before so i thought it was normal. my pitching temp was 26 went to work then came home to find the airlock absolutely going nuts and that was only after 8 hours


----------



## quantocks (11/10/08)

i also just pitched at 26 degrees, into an ESB 3KG Draught brew. Airlock went nuts for about 3 days then only a little blip here and there now. that was 8 days ago, I'm starting to think it's done. There's the scum mark around the fermenter, but all the scum/krausen looks like it's dropped out of suspension as it's pretty clear on top now.


----------



## Rod (12/10/08)

At 26C I am not surprised

after 2 to 3 days it will be nearly finished 

depending on the SG your brew may finish at 1012

the first few days are when the oxygen content is high after aeration , and the yeast are making lots of CO2 , hence the activity in the airlock .

when the airlock slows down the yeast then starts making alcohol to finish


----------



## KGB (13/10/08)

Keep monitoring the SG readings, sounds OK to me. DWRAHAHB.


----------



## Crunched (16/10/08)

SG is now 1012. Seems to be taking it's time now. The other day I gave it the fermenter a swirl. Guess I'll just wait a little longer. Maybe rack to secondary in a day or 2?


----------



## KGB (16/10/08)

rack now if you want to


----------



## Mantis (16/10/08)

My extract brews are finishing in the 1010-1014 range depending on how much crystal grain or something. My latest has done what yours has, and went crazy for a few days then the occasional bloop. I am not worried as I pitched the yeast at 28 deg thinking it would drop, but we had a very warm night and the next day it hadnt dropped at all. I had to wrap a wet towel around it to cool it down. Anyway, after 7 days I reckon I could keg it this sunday and probably will.


----------



## Crunched (18/10/08)

SG was 1012 today prior to racking to secondary. About 30 minutes after racking it seems that fermentation is continuing as the airlock is bubbling away (I know the airlock is not a measure of fermentation, save the flaming). So I'll give it a couple more days, check the SG a couple of times and keg.


----------



## buttersd70 (18/10/08)

Crunched said:


> I know the airlock is not a measure of fermentation, save the flaming



:lol: 
Ok, no flaming....

If this is going into keg (as opposed to bottling), just check it again in 24 hours, and if there is no obvious movement, keg away. It sounds like it's as near as damn it to it's projected fg anyway, and a keg is a lot more forgiving than a glass bottle.


----------



## Crunched (18/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> :lol:
> Ok, no flaming....


Glad you realised that was directed at you butters!  

Actually, this will be my first kegged brew - and I'm not expecting the kegs to arrive til Monday, but as soon as practically possible it will be in there and gassed up! Looking forward to it! Chest freezer and gas bottle are sitting there eagerly anticipating the kegs' arrival (at least I am anyway).


----------



## buttersd70 (18/10/08)

If you chill it in the cube ready for the kegs getting there, you can keg it and gas it straight away, so it's already cold when it goes in the keg...then you can gas straight away without having to wait for the keg to chill down.


----------



## Crunched (18/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> If you chill it in the cube ready for the kegs getting there, you can keg it and gas it straight away, so it's already cold when it goes in the keg...then you can gas straight away without having to wait for the keg to chill down.


Now we're talking! I'll stick the cube in the keg fridge Sunday night - should be relatively chilled by Monday night/Tuesday. Good thinking butters, cheers! Now to get my hopes up over Australia Post's service...


----------



## mattcarty (30/1/09)

i know this is an old thread but rather than post a new one i thought it might be easier to hijack this one.

i have a similar issue however my ferment has been kept around 18-22 degrees, 

basically good krausen for the first two days then nothing, krausen gone, what would be the cause of this as i couldnt imagine it would have fermented that quickley if kept at a reasonable temp.

i will continue to monitor the SG readings but how do i determine whether it has finished fermenting or is a stuck fermentation?

answers or link to answers much appreciated, had a search but couldnt find anything specific to my issue.

cheers
carty


----------



## Goofinder (31/1/09)

matt carty said:


> i have a similar issue however my ferment has been kept around 18-22 degrees,
> 
> basically good krausen for the first two days then nothing, krausen gone, what would be the cause of this as i couldnt imagine it would have fermented that quickley if kept at a reasonable temp.
> 
> i will continue to monitor the SG readings but how do i determine whether it has finished fermenting or is a stuck fermentation?


What's the SG, and what went into the brew? You can usually work out what the FG should be based on the ingredients, and there are some yeasts that require a bit more work to finish off the job.


----------



## buttersd70 (31/1/09)

Dans right there, the FG can be estimated from the ingredients and the yeast used. Racking to secondary fermentation will kick it over most times if it's stalled, and if it is in fact finished, will assist in getting it off the trub for it to drop bright, anyway.


----------



## mattcarty (3/2/09)

hey

the brew was a simple k&k, coopers draught a BE1 and kit yeast, SG has been 1010 for the past three days.

thanks for the help

cheers
carty


----------



## Goofinder (3/2/09)

From memory, the BE1 is 60/40 dextrose/maltodextrin meaning there will be a fair bit of unfermentables from the maltodextrin. 

I'd call that done at 1.010.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/2/09)

Dan is spot on.
Back ni the day when I did kits, before I started tweaking...I always used BE1 or BE2 to 23L. 1010/1012 consistantly.


----------



## mattcarty (3/2/09)

sweet, thanks for the help guys.

cheers
carty


----------

